# What are the Downsides of Antibiotics for Pets?



## Petguide.com

​


> *Are you worried about giving your pet too many antibiotics? To avoid resistance, there are alternative products to help treat common health issues.*
> 
> Antibiotics are commonly prescribed to treat a variety of ailments in dogs, but pet owners should be aware that there are some downsides associated with the use of antibiotics. Thankfully, there are alternatives to antibiotics as well, so it's definitely worth taking an integrative approach when it comes to your furry friend's health.
> 
> *Your Dog's Body Could Develop a Resistance to Antibiotics*
> 
> Antibiotic resistance occurs in humans, but it can also occur in pets. Basically, bacteria that cause disease are able to find ways to resist the medications that are prescribed by vets.
> 
> Resistance can develop as a result of antibiotics being over-prescribed and used in instances when they aren't actually appropriate. Improper duration and dosage could also lead to antibiotic resistance, and low, frequent doses that aren't strong enough to eliminate all bacteria could result in some of the surviving bacteria developing a resistance. The bacteria can then pass that resistance on to other bacteria, rendering the medication ineffective.


Read more about What are the Downsides of Antibiotics for Pets? at PetGuide.com.


----------

